# Baaa Baaa black sheep (the series)



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2008)

Fun to watch .

Stage6 · The Black Sheep Squadron Episode 1 - Video and Download · atikako


----------



## ccheese (Feb 18, 2008)

There is quite the article in the February issue of Warbirds International about
the planes used for this TV show. Seems they were not well kept, and had
lots of problems.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 18, 2008)

I have season 1 on DVD. Just saw they now have season 2.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 18, 2008)

If you want these, you better get them quick. Stage6 will remove them.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 18, 2008)

I have Season 1 as well. I am going to have to buy Season 2.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 18, 2008)

Not all the Blacksheep were happy with the portrayal they got in that series... Many were pissed.......


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow, that brings back memories - they showed this once in the UK when I was a kid, had forgotten about it till now.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 29, 2008)

Cheesy show interspersed with WWII aircraft porn. Loved it.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 29, 2008)

Matt... Pulllleeeaasee.. watch your language !

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 29, 2008)

My Grandfather called Boyington after the showed started to air and called him out for it... Boyingtons' reply was that it was all in fun and that it was adding to the mythos of the Blacksheep Legacy....


----------



## mkloby (Feb 29, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> My Grandfather called Boyington after the showed started to air and called him out for it... Boyingtons' reply was that it was all in fun and that it was adding to the mythos of the Blacksheep Legacy....



Did he get rich off it? I seem to recall him writing a book that tanked.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 29, 2008)

No he did not get rich off the advisor role in which he served as for the series... His book didnt really tank, but was filled with alot of misinformation and lies.....


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for that I d/l as many as I could before it closed.
Hmm, a mixture of nice plane shots and utter crap as per the usual Hollywood treatment.
Not a patch on Piece of Cake IMHO.


----------



## carbine (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a mate who made a copy for me on 4 DVDs kind korny but also great at the same time.


----------



## SeaSkua (Mar 14, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> No he did not get rich off the advisor role in which he served as for the series... His book didnt really tank, but was filled with alot of misinformation and lies.....



What parts were UNTRUE? Was he just BLOWING HIS OWN HORN?


----------



## broke91hatch (Mar 17, 2008)

I have volume 1 and 2 and love them. You can find them on ebay. Boyington also makes a cameo appearance in an episode.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 18, 2008)

The series was basically all fiction, with some small truths thrown into the mix.... Hollywood writers dont quite do it as well as history would like... Even the guys names were made up...


----------



## Flightcommander (Mar 21, 2008)

i remember watching a few episodes of this on the History channel, until the show was canceled.. i love that show i will have to netflix it....


----------

